# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الخميس 6  مايو 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدي الخميس السادس من مايو ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد_الدوش

#التش يدلي بالمثير ل"الصدي" ويزف البشريات لجماهير المريخ من الدوحة.
#سوداكال ينحني لعاصفة برقو وينسف معسكر الاحمر بالقاهرة ويامر بعودة الدوليين.
#بانجا وطيفور ينضمان لمعسكر المريخ بالقاهرة.
#اتحاد الكرة يختار استاد الخرطوم مسرحا للقاء القمة.
#كلارك يرغب في تثبيت تشكيلة المريخ.
#جوكر المريخ يامل العودة القوية... وأصحاب اليسارية يصنعون الفارق في غياب الساحر. 
#ريكاردو : اريد ان اصنع هلالا قويا محليا وقاريا وهدفي إسعاد الجماهير.
#التش : اختفت الآلام واقتربت من العودة.
#فاروق جبرة يغادر اهلي مروي.
#مهمة خاصة في انتظار ابراهومة مع توني.
#إتجاه لتأجيل تصفيات امم أفريقيا المؤهلة للمونديال مجددا..
#ريال مدريد يكشف عن حدوده في صفقة مبابي. 
#الأستاذ أحمد محمد الحاج يكتب في رحيق رياضي برقو وباني (متلازمة الفشل).
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة ملك العشوائية.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة نجوم الكورة الاكترونية الصادرة اليوم الخميس 6/5/2021



Hisham Abdalsamad 

المريخ والهلال رسميا بأستاد الخرطوم
اسلام جمال يشيد بمعسكر القاهرة وجبرة يغادر الأهلي مروي
بانجا وطيفور يحطان الرحال في القاهرة
المعد البدني للمريخ : الأعداد يمضي بطريقة مطمئنة
هلال كادقلي يواجه الشروق اليوم 
سوداكال يوجه بعودة نجوم الأحمر المختارين للمنتخب
الخرطوم الوطني يدشن اعداده رسميا .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قنصل السودان بالقاهره في زيارة بعثة المريخ











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						اتحاد الكرة السوداني يحدّد ملعب موقعة الهلال والمريخ 

  اتحاد الكرة 


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
اتحاد الكرة سبق وأنّ أعلن عن أنّ القمّة ستلعب في”الجوهرة الزرقاء”.
كشف اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني عن أنّ مباراة الهلال والمريخ في قمّة  الدوري الممتاز ستلعب في الرابع والعشرين من مايو الجاري باستاد الخرطوم  بدلاً عن ملعب”الجوهرة الزرقاء”.



وقال  رئيس لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم، الفاتح باني، في تصريحٍ لـ”باج  نيوز”، إنّ الخطوة تجئ للصيانة الجارية بملعب”الجوهرة الزرقاء”.
وأوضح باني لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ استاد الهلال سيكون مغلقًا حتى يونيو المقبل، والفراغ من مباراة المنتخب الوطني أمام غينيا.
وأضاف” لن تلعب أيّ مباراةٍ في استاد الهلال إلاّ بعد الرابع عشر من يونيو”.



والثلاثاء،  حذّر الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم “الكاف” اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، من  مشكلة عدم مطابقة معايير ملاعب كرة القدم بالسودان للمواصفات المطلوبة التي  تمكنها من استقبال مباريات دولية للمنتخبات من المستوى الأول، لاسيما  استاد نادي الهلال “الجوهرة الزرقاء”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						رئيس المريخ يوجه بعودة نجوم الأحمر المختارين للمنتخب 

  آدم سوداكال


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وجه رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال بعودة نجوم المريخ المختارين لقائمة  المنتخب الوطني للإلتحاق بمعسكر صقور الجديان في السادس عشر من مايو. وقال  سودكال في تصريحخ صحفي اليوم (إن المنتخب ودفع ضريبته يعلو ولا يعلى عليه )  وأكد أن المريخ سيظل دوماً داعماً لمسيرة الكرة السودانية،.
ووضح المكتب الإعلامي للمريخ أنه وفقاً لتوجيهات رئيس النادي تم تأكيد  عودة اللاعبين المختارين يوم الخامس عشر من مايو للإلتحاق بالمنتخب يوم  السادس عشر، وذلك بعد إخطار الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدرب الإنجليزي لي  كلارك.
و يتواجد المريخ هذه الأيام في القاهرة ضمن معسكر إعدادي للإستعداد للنصف الثاني من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طيفور يعود إلى منتخب السودان.. وظهور أول للتاج يعقوب


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




طيفور 
تحصل   على أسماء لاعبي المريخ المرشحين للانضمام لقائمة منتخب السودان، في أول  مباراتين بتصفيات مونديال 2022، وذلك بعدما قرر رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال  مساء الأربعاء، إعادة هؤلاء اللاعبين للسودان نهاية الأسبوع المقبل.

وجاء  ذلك بطلب من لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية بالاتحاد السوداني تمهيدا لأول تجمُع  للاعبي "صقور الجديان" بعد أقل من شهرين منذ تأهلهم لنهائيات كأس الأمم  الأفريقية 2022.

وأكد مصدر موثوق ل  مساء الأربعاء أن مجموعة لاعبي المريخ الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار مبدئيا  يتراوح عددهم بين 8 إلى 9 لاعبين، مشيرا إلى أن ثلاثي الأزمة التعاقدية بين  فريقي الهلال والمريخ، رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد قد ينضمون  للقائمة.

وأكد المصدر عودة عمار طيفور لاعب المحور الذي كان ضمن قائمة المنتخب طوال العامين الماضيين.

وكان  طيفور استبعد من المنتخب بسبب تعاقده حديثا مع المريخ، حيث لم يشارك مع  الفريق سوى في آخر 3 مباريات بمجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

كما أكد  المصدر أنه سيتم اختيار لاعب المحور الآخر بالمريخ التاج يعقوب، الذي تألق  بشكل لافت في دوري الأبطال، لكن إصابته بفيروس كورونا المستجد في آخر  مباراتين بدوري الأبطال حرمته من الانضمام لمعسكر مباراتي ساو تومي وجنوب  أفريقيا.

يذكر أن آخر قائمة لمنتخب السودان كان قد أعلنها المدير  الفني فيلود في مارس/ آذار الماضي، ضمت من لاعبي المريخ: حارس المرمى منجد  النيل، وقلب الدفاع أمير كمال، ولاعب المحور ضياء محجوب، وثنائي الهجوم سيف  تيري والجزولي نوح.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يتدرب على فترتين وتمارين خاصة للثنائي طيفور وبانجا



حمام ثلج للاعبين عقب المران 
 قنصل السودان بمصر يزور بعثة المريخ ويرحب بمقدمها

كثف المريخ من تحضيراته في معسكر الإعدادي المقام بالقاهرة، وتدرب الفريق اليوم على فترتين عصراً ومساءً، بإشراف المدير الفني الإنجليزي لي كلارك وطاقمه المعاون، وركز المعد البدني المصري إسلام جمال على رفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية للاعبين في المران الذي أقيم عصراً بملعب حرس الحدود، وقد أخضع الثنائي المنضم مؤخراً لمعسكر الفريق عمار طيفور و أرنولد بانجا لتدريبات خاصة تهدف لرفع المخزون البدني للثنائي، وفي التدريب المسائي الذي خصص الجانب الأكبر منه للتدرب بالكرة، وقد إشتمل على الإحماء البدني في بدايته، وأختتم المران الذي إستمر زهاء الساعة ونصف بتقسيمة بين الأحمر والأصفر شهدت تألقاً كبيراً للاعبين الذي أدوا التدريبات بحماس كبير وسط أجواء معتدلة بملعب حرس الحدود وعقب المران أخضع خالد حبشكا اللاعبين لحمام ثلج بغرض التعافي بعد الحصة التدريبية الساخنة التي أجراها الفريق، وكان قنصل السودان بالقاهرة الأستاذ سهيل محجوب صالح سجل زيارة لبعثة المريخ مرحباً بمقدمها، وأبان السفير الذي كان في إستقباله مدير الكرة بالنادي والمنسق الإعلامي ان السفارة السودانية تظل متاحة للمريخ في اي وقت لتذليل اي صعوبات يمكن أن تواجهها بعثة الأحمر، ومن جانب المريخ رحب مدير الكرة والمنسق الإعلامي للنادي بزيارة القنصل للبعثة، وقد طمئن مدير الكرة القنصل على سير إعداد الفريق مبيناً له ان جميع أوضاع بعثة المريخ بخير.












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دردشة رمضانية قصيرة جمعت #سبورتاق بقلب دفاع فريق المريخ / صلاح نمر تحدث خلالها عن عدّة جوانب تخصّ مسيرته الكروية”.




•سبورتاق | ميمي محمد.

â– رمضان كريم كابتن “صلاح”؟!

-“رمضان كريم عليكم.. وعلى كل الأمة الإسلامية”.

â– كيف تقضي يومك في رمضان؟!

-“أقضي يومي في رمضان ما بين النوم والعبادة”.

-“أصلي الفجر في وقته، وبعد ذلك أخلد إلى النوم .. وأستيقظ قبل صلاة الظهر لأصلي واقرأ القرآن”.

â– الطقوس الرمضانية هل تأثرت بـ”جائحة كورونا”؟!

-“لا لم تتأثر “.

-“ما زال الناس يجتمعون على الإفطار، وكذلك صلاة التراويح”.

â– وجبة رمضانية يستمع بها “نمر”؟!

-“قُراصة بالتقليَّة”.

â– مباراة وهدف في الذاكرة؟!

-“مباراتنا أمام الأهلي عطبرة”.

-“وقتها – كُنا متأخرين بهدفين لهدف، وعدنا لكسب المباراة بثلاثة أهداف وأنا سجلت الهدف الثالث عند الدقيقة – 92”.

â– صديقك المقرب في المريخ؟!

-“السماني الصاوي”.

â– لاعب تمنيت زمالته؟!

“محمد علي – سفاري”.

â– أفضل مدرب مرّ عليك في المريخ؟!

-“بالطبع .. الفرنسي غارزيتو”.

â– لاعب في “الهلال” تتمني انتقاله إلى “المريخ” ولماذا؟!

-“بالطبع .. أبو عاقلة عبد الله”.

-“سيكون إضافة إلى وسط المريخ، أبو عاقلة مقرّب جداً من للاعبي المريخ في المنتخب الوطني”.

â– لاعب تفضل مشاركته المعسكرات .. ولماذا؟!

-“بخيت خميس”.

-“لأنه لاعب هاديء ومع نفسه – فقط”.

â– أسباب ابتعادك فترة طويلة عن مباريات الفريق؟!

-“الإصابة؛ وتتمثل في كسر في الضلع”.

-“تعرضت للإصابة خلال جولة الذهاب أمام الأهلي المصري في القاهرة، وبعد الإصابة عدت ولعبت أول مباراة أمام الأهلي المصري نفسه”.

â– عدت أكثر قوة وظهورك كان مميزاً؟!

-“أجتهدت على نفسي كثيراً.. لإن رغبتي كانت قوية في العودة سريعاً إلى الملعب.. لكون الفريق كان ناقصاً والاصابات كانت كثيرة”.

â– هل تفضل لعب المباريات في رمضان؟!

-“نعم”

-“كرة القدم في رمضان أفضل”.

â– ماهي أصعب مباراة خضتها في رمضان؟!

-“مباراة فيرو فيارو الموزمبيقي”.

-“لعبنا هذه المباراة في الثالثة عصراً وكان الجو ساخناً للغاية”.

â– المريخ أستجلب عدد من الأجانب .. برأيك من هو أفضلهم؟!

-“بالطبع توني واديلي”.

â– أغلب المدافعين كانو يخشون لاعب الهلال السابق “بشه” نسبة لسرعته هل كنتَ تخشاه – أيضاً؟!

-“بالطبع لا”.

-“لم أكن أخشاه”.

-“ولا أخشى أيّ مهاجم”.

â– إقتربت جولة القمة ماذا أعددتم لها.. وهل تتوقع فوز المريخ على الهلال؟!

-“جولة القمة دائماً حساباتها تختلف”.

-“الاعداد يسير بأفضل حال واللاعبيين منضبطين ولديهم حماس عالٍ وكبير”.

-“نسعى لكسب نتيجة هذه المباراة وكذلك المحافظة على لقب الدوري”.

â– ما هي أسباب فوز المريخ المستمر في الآونة الاخيرة على الهلال وحصده “الممتاز” ثلاثة مواسم على التوالي؟!

-“إصرار اللاعبيين وعزيمتهم والروح القتالية العالية”.

-“وأجمل ما في المريخ : ليس هنالك فرق بين لاعبيين أساسيين واحتياطيين فالكل جاهز”.

â– هل تعتقد بأن المريخ تأثر بغياب عدد من نجومه بقيادة “التش ورمضان والرشيد”؟!

-“بالطبع نعم”.

-“لأنهم أعمدة الفريق الأساسية .. لكن المريخ دائماً عودنا أن ينتصر بمن حضر”.

â– ”صلاح نمر”؛ من لاعب ينتقده الإعلام إلى احد نجوم الفريق ماذا حدث؟!

-“النقد أعطاني دافعاً كبيراً .. واشتغلت على نفسي فيما كنتُ أعاني منه”.

-“وبفضل الله وفقت في ذلك”.

â– كيف تواجه الانتقادات الاعلامية وهل أنت متابع جيّد للإعلام؟!

-“لا أتابع الإعلام .. لذلك لا أهتم كثيراً”.

â– من هو الإعلامي الذي ظل يدعم “صلاح نمر”؟!

-“أولاً .. الدكتور مزمل أبو القاسم”.

-“وثانياً .. ميمي محمد”.

“ليس لإنكِ قد أجريتي معي هذا الحوار لكن بسبب دعمك المتواصل”.

â– من هو الإعلامي الذي ظلم “صلاح نمر”؟!

-” لا أعلم”.

-“وعليِّ بمن يدعمني”.

â– كلمة أخيرة عبر «موقع سبورتاق»؟!

-“أشكركم على الاستضافة.. وأتمنى لكم وللمريخ التوفيق”.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنبرش يوجه بعودة نجوم الأحمر المختارين للمنتخب



#ووااوواا
آدم سوداكال. خشم الموس بعودة نجوم المريخ المختارين لقائمة المنتخب الوطني للإلتحاق بمعسكر صقور الجديان في السادس عشر من مايو مبيناً ان المنتخب ودفع ضريبته يعلو ولا يعلى عليه موضحاً ان المريخ سيظل دوماً داعماً لمسيرة الكرة السودانية، وقد تم بموجب هذا التوجيه تأكيد عودة اللاعبين المختارين يوم الخامس عشر من مايو للإلتحاق بالمنتخب يوم السادس عشر، وذلك بعد إخطار الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدرب الإنجليزي لي كلارك، و يتواجد المريخ هذه الأيام في القاهرة ضمن معسكر إعدادي للإستعداد للنصف الثاني من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• تشيلسي يُطيح بريال مدريد بثنائية ويلحق بمانشستر سيتي في نهائي الأبطال
• سبورتنج لشبونة يفوز على ريو أفي ويقترب من التتويج بالدوري البرتغالي
• النصر يكسر عناد الفيصلي في مباراة مجنونة ضمن مباريات الدوري السعودي
• الترجي يدرك تعادلا قاتلا أمام الإفريقي.. والنجم الساحلي يسقط أمام الملعب التونسي
• السماح بعودة الجماهير لمباريات البريميرليج في الجولتين الأخيرتين من الموسم الجاري
• الرابطة الإنجليزية تحدد يوم 13 مايو موعدا جديدا لمباراة مانشستر يونايتد وليفربول
• رئيس ميلان يستقيل من رابطة الكالتشيو عقب تورط النادي في المشروع السوبر الأوروبي
• برشلونة يرفض الاستسلام بشأن عقوبة كومان ويقدم استئناف ثانٍ في محكمة الرياضية 
• نادي شالكه الالماني يعلن إصابة مدافعه ويليام بتمزق في الرباط الصليبي لركبته
• أوباميانج: لائق بنسبة 90% لمواجهة فياريال .. رئيس فالنسيا: نبحث عن مدرب قيادي
• هيريرا: فخورون بما وصل له سان جيرمان .. لوكاكو: بنزيما لا يُقارن بأي مهاجم في العالم
• فونيسكا: مورينيو سيقوم بعمل عظيم مع روما .. كابيلو: روما تحرق الجميع وعلى مورينيو أن يحذر
• مدرب غرناطة: لا أفكر في مواجهة ريال مدريد .. إيمري: آرسنال مرشح لعبور فياريال
• زيدان: تشيلسي لعب بأداء رائع واستحق الفوز والتأهل لذلك يجب تهنئتهم
• فينيسيوس: نقاتل الآن على الدوري الاسباني وسنتأهل لنهائي العام المقبل
• توخيل: لم نفقد الشغف أمام الريال ونريد اللقب .. كاسيميرو: تشيلسي كان أفضل منا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_الأوروبي  نصف النهائي


* آرسنال - إنجلترا (-- : --) فياريال - إسبانيا 21:00  beIN 2  الذهاب 1-2


* روما - إيطاليا (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا 21:00  beIN 1  الذهاب 2-6


..................................................  ........

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30


* هيرتا برلين (-- : --) فرايبورغ 18:30  SKY 1  الذهاب 1-4


..................................................  ........

❖ #الدوري_المصري  الأسبوع 20


* الاتحاد السكندري (-- : --) الأهلي 21:30  ON Sport  الذهاب 0-4


* الزمالك (-- : --) سموحة 21:30  ON Sport  الذهاب 2-0





..................................................  ........

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #دوري_أبطال_أوروبا  نصف النهائي


* تشيلسي - إنجلترا (2 : 0) ريال مدريد - إسبانيا
#ملحوظة : تشيلسي يتأهل لمباراة النهائية امام السيتي

..................................................  ........


❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* النصر (4 : 3) الفيصلي
#ترتيب_الدوري_السعودي : الهلال (48) الشباب (48) الاتحاد (46) التعاون (41) النصر (39)

..................................................  ........



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشيلسي يتأهل إلى نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا ليضرب موعدآ مع مانشستر سيتي بعد الفوز على ريال مدريد 2 _ 0



تيمو فيرنر  ماسون مونت 








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* | مانشستر سيتي  تشيلسي 

 | دوري أبطال أوروبا 
 | 10:00 مساءً  29 مايو 2021م



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* | ارسنال  فياريال 

 | الدوري الأوروبي 
 | 10:00 مساءً 
 | محمد بركات



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* | روما  مانشستر يونايتد 

 | الدوري الأوروبي 
 | 10:00 مساءً 
 | خالد الحدي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* || نهائي دوري ابطال اوروبا    

 | مانشستر سيتي x تشيلسي  
 | السبت 29 مايو 

 | الساعة 10 مساء بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

 | ملعب اتاتورك الاولمبي - اسطنبول  




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الريد كتل



 محمد أبو العز
 السلطان طلع مُدان

* من هو المدعو حسن برقو حتى يهدد المريخ و لاعبي المريخ بالإيقاف و الإبعاد عن قائمة منتخب بلادهم ؟؟
* أليس هو نفس الشخص الذي تمت إدانته من قبل لجنة إزالة التمكين بعد إستيلائه على أراضي الوطن دون وجه حق ( بوضع اليد ) ؟؟!
* إن كان هُناك من يتم إيقافه و إبعاده فهو ذلك الشخص الذي نهب أرض الوطن و إستولى عليها و تمت إدانته بذلك !!
* لماذا لم يتم إيقاف و تحويل الجاني الذي تعدى على ارض الوطن للجنة الإنضباط ؟
* أين هي لجان الإنضباط ( المنحازة ) بالإتحاد العام من ذلك الشخص الذي ثبتت إدانته و يحاول أن يصدر العقوبات في وجودها و التغول على سُلطتها و يهدد بفرض عقوبات على لاعبي المريخ ؟!
* من هو برقو الذي يظُن أن بإمكانه أن يُمثل عائقاً في طريق المريخ و هو يوهم نفسه ليس إلا ؟
* يجب إقالة من إعتدى على أرض الوطن فوراً من منصب رئيس لجنة منتخبات الوطن !!
* يُريد أن يفرض نفسه على المريخ لكن هيهات يا هذا فالمريخ الذي تأسس في العام 1908 له رجال يعرفون كيف يدافعون عن حقوق ناديهم و لا تستطيع مواجهتم .
* حتى لا يوهم ذلك البرقو نفسه و يظُن أن بإمكانه فرض سيطرته على أعرق أندية السودان و أكبرها،حيث لا يُشكل ذلك الغريب لأهل المريخ شئ ولا يستطيع أن يمس المريخ بسوء في وجود أبنائه .
* إن كان يبحث عن تواجد في الساحة الرياضية فاليبحث عن ذلك بعيد عن المريخ .
* هذا الشخص لا فكر له و لا علاقة له بكرة القدم من هو الشخص الذي يدعم تواجده على لجنة بهذا الحجم من الأهمية ؟
* أين وزير الشباب و الرياضة من المهازل التي تحدث داخل أروقة إتحاد كرة القدم الذي أضحى معقلاً للفساد و حماية مرتكبيه ؟!
* نعلم تمام العلم بأن الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم لا يسمح بالتدخل في شؤون الإتحادات لكن هنا يجب التدخل بسبب الإدانة التي تمت لرئيس لجنة المنتخبات .
* يجب أن تتدخل السلطات حتى وإن أدى ذلك لتجميد النشاط فلا جريمة أكبر من المساس و العبث بممتلكات الوطن و أرضه !!
* فالإتحاد العام لن يتدخل و لن يوقف ذلك الجاني الذي يتبختر في ساحة الإتحاد و يصدر القرارات و يطلق التهديدات هُنا و هُناك بكل قوة عين و كأنه لم يسلب أراضي الوطن !!
* لا نرمي الناس بالباطل و هذا ما خرجت به لجنة إزالة التمكين بأن حسن برقو ( جاني ) لقد نهب أراضي السودان و قامت على إثر ذلك بإستردادها منه .
* ما هو القانون الذي يسمح لشخص كهذا بأن يكون حراً طليقاً و يمشي بين الشرفاء ؟!
* مكانه الطبيعي هو السجن .
* لاعبي المريخ هم أكثر حرصاً من ذلك البرقو لرفع إسم السودان عالياً .
* مازال الدوري متوقف و من حق نادي المريخ أن يُعسكر كيفما شاء و أينما شاء طالما أنه لم يمس بالمنافسة الفاشلة و المتخلفة التي ينظمها إتحاد منحاز لا يعرف تطبيق العدالة .
* على الإتحاد العام مخاطبة المريخ بكل أدب و إحترام عندما يُريد طلب أحد اللاعبين للإنضمام للمنتخب السوداني و على النادي الرد بالرفض أو بالموافقة .
* الطريقة التي تعامل بها ذلك الجاهل و إطلاقه للتصريحات الهمجية لن نقبلها و ليس من حقه إيقاف لاعبي المريخ .
* عندما كان أبو العائلة طيب الله ثراه رئيساً للمريخ و كان حينها شداد رئيس لجنة المنتخبات سحب أبو العائلة لاعبي المريخ من المنتخب و كان الرجل صاحب كلمة قوية و شخصية لا تهزها المواقف .
* حينها إفتعل شداد مشكلة مع أحد لاعبي المريخ دون سبب و عندما علم أبو العائلة بما قام به شداد أخذ الرجل قراراً قوياً و قام بسحب كل لاعبي المريخ المتواجدين بالمنتخب .
* المريخ في حوجة لأمثال أبو العائلة .
* يظُن سارق أراضي الوطن أن المريخ هو سوداكال !!
* سوداكال لايفرق عن برقو في شئ فالأول تمت إدانته بنهب أرض الوطن و الثاني عليه الكثير من قضايا الإحتيال في المحاكم .
* المريخ دولة يا هذا لا تستطيع أنت و غيرك من التقليل من شأنه،المريخ يُمثل السودان فمن تُمثل أنت ؟!
* من هو برقو حتى يهدد لاعبي المريخ بالإيقاف ؟؟
* لن نسمح بتكرار السيناريوهات السابقة كما حدث مع فاروق جبرة و بكري .
* زي ما قال كابتن الدببة لو ما النظام البائد السيل ما كان جابك بجنب الإتحاد خلي تكون رئيس لجنة المنتخبات !
* إنكشف المستور و السلطان طلع مُدان .

 مدرجات الريد كتل

* على المجلس المكلف عدم الوقوف مكتوف الأيدي و أن يتخذ قرار قوي إذا ما قام ذلك المُدان بأي تهديد آخر ليعرف حجمه الطبيعي .
* عدم المساس بلاعبي المريخ هي مسؤلية المجلس المكلف لا غيره .
* لا نسمح لأي كائن أن يفرض سيطرته على الكيان الأعرق في السودان و لن نسمح لهم بالتمادي عليه و على كل ما هو أحمر .
* لاعبوا المريخ خط أحمر .
* يُريد أن يتحدث بإسم الوطن و هو من خانه !!
* سلطان على نفسك .
* نحنا كمان لا بنخاف و لا بنعاف و لا بنتهدد،و للزول البقيف قدامنا نبقالوا البلاء في كل فِجة ممدد .
* سحب لاعبي المريخ من المنتخب الذي يرأس لجانه شخص مُدان بنهب أراضي الوطن هذه الخطوة التي يجب أن يتخذها مجلس المريخ المكلف .
* المريخ الذي رفع علم الوطن عالياً و رفع شأن هذه البلاد يُقابله قادة الإتحاد العام للفساد بكل جحود و يصنعون العراقيل في طريقه !!
* المريخ الذي شرف الوطن في المحافل القارية و الإقليمية و صاحب الإنجازات الجوية دون غيره من أندية السودان يُحارب بقوة من قبل إتحاد الكرة الراعي الرسمي للنشاط و المسؤول الأول عن تطويره !!
* المريخ قائد الأندية السودانية و عميدها و صاحب التاريخ العريق يُريد من نهب أرض الوطن أن يُعلم لاعبيه الإنضباط و هو غير منضبط !!
* ننصح هذا البرقو بالإبتعاد عن الطريق الذي يسير فيه و أن لا ينفعل هكذا مرة أخرى و عليه أن لا يحُشر نفسه فيما لا يُعنيه .
* وين كان الوطن عندما قام بنهب أرضه ؟!
* ياربي داك كان وطن تاني و لا هو عنده وطن غير وطنا دا ؟
* كلو جايز .
* لا يستحق منتخبنا وجود شخص كهذا على رأس قيادته !!
* الله يجازي الكان السبب .
* دمر شداد كل ماهو جميل في المجتمع الرياضي و زرع بينهم من يدعي للفتنة و الإنقسام بعد أن كان مجتمع الرياضة متماسكاً رغم إختلاف ميوله الرياضية !!
* و هاهو شداد الذي يدعي النزاهة يسكت و لا يُحرك ساكناً حتى بعد أن تمت إدانة أحد أعضاء مجلسه بالتغول على أراضي الوطن !!
* ألا يحتوي النظام الأساسي للإتحاد على مادة الأخلاق ؟!
* أم أن القانون لا يطبق على الفاسدين داخل الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم و هذه هي الحقيقة ؟!
* طالما تمت إدانته يجب إبعاده من أي منصب يمثل السودان .
* إن صح أن غراب الشؤم قد أمر بسحب لاعبي المريخ بالمنتخب من معسكر الفريق بالقاهرة و إرسالهم للخرطوم،يجب علينا أن نتنازل عن بطولة الدوري الفاشلة للهلال حتى يطمئن شداد و من يتبعه .
* لن نلوم سوداكال المنبرش للإتحاد و الذي يمكن أن ينبطح لكل من يعمل داخل تلك المؤسسة الفاسدة !
* بل نلوم المجلس المكلف حسب مخرجات الجمعية العمومية بسبب عدم إنزاله لمخرجاتها .
* جماهير المريخ لا تريد مشاركة لاعبي الفريق في منتخب يقوده ذلك الشخص الذي أدين بنهب أرض الوطن و الرهيفة التنقد .
* على المجلس المكلف أن يتحرك و أن لا يطأطئ الرأس و كأن شئ لم يكن .
* ننتظر بفارق الصبر إزالة هذا الكابوس حتى يعود المريخ قوياً مهاباً .
* في ماذا وقف برقو زمانه مع سوداكال ومن أجل ماذا ؟؟
* اللبيب بالإشارة يفهم وقفوا معه من أجل البقاء في منصبه ليضمنوا صوته في إنتخابات الإتحاد و لا ندري باقي الإتفاق لكن بالتأكيد لا يصب في مصلحة كرة القدم السودانية و يعمل على تدمير المريخ .
* برقو عبارة عن مرض خبيث و يحاول الإنتشار في كل بقاع الوطن عن طريق كرة القدم لابد من علاج ناجع لهذا المرض .
* منتخب السودان ليس حقل تجارب ولا معقل للفاسدين الذي يتوارون خلف الوطنية المزعومة .
* سنعمل على الإطاحة بهم و رميهم في زبالة التاريخ النتن جميعهم دون إستثناء .
* في كل يوم يمُر علينا نُدرك تماماً أن الإتحاد العام غير جدير بالإحترام .
* نهائي أوروبا إنجليزي إنجليزي يا مرسي .
* مساطب الريد كتل : إنتظروا الجاي .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا 




تأجيل تصفيات كأس العالم افريقيا التي كان مقرر لها من شهر يونيو حتي سبتمبر لتلعب في اكتوبر ونوفمبر ومارس.


وبذلك تأجيل مباراة منتخبنا الوطني ضد المغرب وغينيا لشهر سبتمبر







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“كاف” يؤجل تصفيات كأس العالم “2022”.






أعلن الإتحاد الإفريقي “كاف” اليوم الخميس عن تأجيل التصفيات الإفريقية  المؤهلة إلى بطولة كأس العالم “فيفا” التي تحتضنها دولة قطر “2022”.
وسبب الـ”كاف” قراره، بتدابير واحترازات جائحة “كوفيد -19â€³؛ كما أوضح  نيته إعادة برمجة مباريات التصفيات في سبتمبر وأكتوبر ونوفمبر “2021” ومارس  “2022”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يدشن تجارب القاهرة بالشمس.




تفيد متابعات “سبورتاق” بأن فريق الكرة الأول بنادي المريخ سيدشن تجاربه  الإعدادية بمعسكره الحالي بفندق “حرس الحدود” بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة  يوم بعد غدٍ السبت.
وبحسب ما تحصل عليه “#سبورتاق”، فإن المريخ سيخوض تجربته الأولى أمام فريق “الشمس” أحد أندية مجموعة القاهرة بدوري الدرجة الثالثة.
يذكر ان فريق “الشمس”  يقوده تدريبياً نجم الزمالك السابق الكابتن “أحمد عيد عبدالملك”.



*

----------

